# NGD: The 50 Shades of Guitar Pornography - Ibanez RGT320Z-WRS Prestige



## simonXsludge (Jul 23, 2014)

Oi!

This is a bit of a special story on so many levels, but I'm only gonna share little bits of it, so it doesn't get all too long.

I was lucky enough for Ibanez to approach me to start using their guitars in 2008. I went to the Meinl (Ibanez distributor in Germany) headquarters one day before going on tour to pick my first guitar. All I wanted was the Ibanez RGT220Z with the ash body wings, I already knew that. The artist rep walked us into a room full of guitars, but it wasn't among them. Instead, there was a RGT320Z-WRS and it looked very, well, pink. He tried to talk me into it, but I was just like "I'm not gonna play a pink guitar, dude!", haha...

I asked him why he couldn't bring out the 220Z instead and he told me that a higher profile artist was coming in the next day and that the one they had left in storage was reserved for him to try out. I bugged him until he gave in and brought it out anyways, though. And I ended up walking out with it! 

Fast forward 6 years, I'm on the phone with my artist rep and we talk about that day, how much I still loved my RGT and how he tried to talk me into the "pink" one instead. Then he's like "Actually, we still have four of that pink one in storage since back in 2008...". From after we hung up until the next day I couldn't stop thinking about the fact that they were still there. And finally my love for the Prestige RGT series got the best of me, so I called him again and told him I wanted it.

I am way more open minded about finishes today than I was back then and when I received it a few hours ago, I could hardly understand why I hated the color so much originally. I'm still glad it all went down that way, because now I have both of them. The ash RGT was the last they ever had in storage and they were discontinued right after.

Enough talk, here's the porn:

























































The finish is extremely hard to capture. Depending on the lighting, it is more purple than pink, which you will be able to tell from the photos. From some angles you can see a very subtle quilt. The grain pops out from certain angles and practically disappears from others. I definitely LOVE that. Such a vibrant finish.

I had to clean and oil the fretboard first thing when I received it. 6 years of sitting in the storage made it bone dry. Now it's a glorious, rich and dark brown.

The action was pretty good right out of the box, but I lowered it a little more anyways. Easy. Plays like a dream, maybe even a tad smoother than my RGT220Z. Might be the honeymoon phase, though.

I wanna get white/black zebra DiMarzios down the line and add pearl tuning pegs. Not sure which DiMarzios yet. I don't think I am gonna go with the D Activator this time around, I wanna try something different.

Anyways, this thing is a dream guitar. The quality is insane, as usual with the RGT Prestiges. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 23, 2014)

This is seriously one of my favourite Ibanezes now. That headstock is magnificent


----------



## gorthul (Jul 23, 2014)

Haha, awesome. One day I want a pink guitar myself. 

Have fun with it, I'm sure it is in good hands.


----------



## blckrnblckt (Jul 23, 2014)

Man, both of them look really sexy. HNGD


----------



## GXPO (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome as always dude. 

I have an RGT3120 that badly needs the attention of a tech and it still plays better than my Am deluxe strat, my Jackson DK2M, my old Setius and just about anything I've ever owned. 

Not exactly an exclusive list I know, but these things are exceptional! How do you have yours set up? Tuning, blocked trem yada yada.  HNGD dude!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 23, 2014)

The RGT Prestige series was always on the top of my GAS list. I still need one.

Those are gorgeous, Simon. Congrats, man. Now play some sludgy shit on it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 23, 2014)

GXPO said:


> How do you have yours set up? Tuning, blocked trem yada yada.  HNGD dude!


You know, a lot of people give the Edge Zero trems a bad rep, but they are actually so easy to deal with, that - unlike my other trem-equipped guitars - I don't block them. They are very easy to set up, hold the tuning extremely well and are a tiny fraction of the hassle that comes with a full floating trem. 

I have set it up to C standard with a D'Addario .13-.56 set. The action is nice and low, it plays like a breeze.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 23, 2014)

You DIDN'T want the pink?!   That looks badass man, congrats on finally going back and making the right decision!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 23, 2014)

That color pops!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 23, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> You DIDN'T want the pink?!   That looks badass man, congrats on finally going back and making the right decision!


I was young and didn't know what I was doing. But hey, see it that way... I wouldn't have the ash one today if I would have went with this originally. Now I can be happy with both, haha!


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 23, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> You DIDN'T want the pink?!



Yeah but _he_ bought it back.


----------



## Orzech (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks really, really good


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 23, 2014)

You win. Holy crap.

Honestly, when they first announced it, I was in love but couldn't afford one at the time. Then they never really became available here anyway so even the prospect of a used one was shot down. You have a rare bird there, my friend, and the 220 is gorgeous too!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 23, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> You win. Holy crap.
> 
> Honestly, when they first announced it, I was in love but couldn't afford one at the time. Then they never really became available here anyway so even the prospect of a used one was shot down. You have a rare bird there, my friend, and the 220 is gorgeous too!


Thanks, dude!

They actually still have 3 in stock at this point. They're all slightly different, though. One of them should be the '07 version with the Edge Pro, one's just like mine and then there's a '09 with a quilted maple top that covers the neck-thru part.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 23, 2014)

shitsøn;4109279 said:


> Thanks, dude!
> 
> They actually still have 3 in stock at this point. They're all slightly different, though. One of them should be the '07 version with the Edge Pro, one's just like mine and then there's a '09 with a quilted maple top that covers the neck-thru part.




These are just artist guitars, though? Or rather, are those available to the public?


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 23, 2014)

pink, the new color for rebels !

Congrats and happy NGD !


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 23, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> These are just artist guitars, though? Or rather, are those available to the public?


They are available. Maybe I can put you in touch with my Ibanez rep and he could get it over to Hoshino USA or something. PM me if you're interested in giving it a shot. Just can't promise anything, of course.


----------



## Noxon (Jul 23, 2014)

That is a really cool guitar! HNGD!!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jul 23, 2014)

I love that magenta color!!! Looks really nice congrats!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 23, 2014)

RGTs rule, and so does that finish. Great score!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 23, 2014)

Pink my ass, this guitar is totally badass!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 23, 2014)

SO COOL! Love the story.
Glad you're happy with it, it looks phenomenal!

Let us know what bridge pup you decide on.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jul 23, 2014)

Always love a neck-though Ibby. Awesome score!


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 23, 2014)

That is about as hot as it gets.
Congrats.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 23, 2014)

That thing is stunning, when I found my RGT220h I always secretly wanted one of these in the Pink. It just looks awesome and more red in person from what I hear haha. Congrats on the score Simon!


----------



## ONE (Jul 23, 2014)

I wouldn't post that here man. She's not even eighteen yet.


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 23, 2014)

That is a beautiful guitar! I bet the rosewood just drank the oil after that long in storage!


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 23, 2014)

You're a lucky guy! Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 23, 2014)

HNGD! Congrats, looks really good man, I love that finish!


----------



## JoeuJGM (Jul 23, 2014)

That's a gorgeous finish. I'm acquiring an '05 MIK RGT soon in a trade on here and I feel so inadequate now...  Congrats man, you deserve that pink beauty!


----------



## SamSam (Jul 23, 2014)

Soo... there's three of these in Germany? How the .... do I get one? The again I'm guessing they'd be over the 2000EU mark....


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 24, 2014)

I love that! So cool! Congrats, man!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 24, 2014)

SamSam said:


> Soo... there's three of these in Germany? How the .... do I get one? The again I'm guessing they'd be over the 2000EU mark....


The list price for those was 2800, so retail would be around 2300, I'd guess. If you're interested in buying one, I'm sure I can put you in touch with someone.


----------



## SamSam (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm gonna have to do some thinking. It's not like these come up second hand very often.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jul 24, 2014)

That? That thing is pornographic .


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jul 24, 2014)

These are on the list of "one day i shall own one"

I did a quick calculation..

2.3k euros is about 3k USD.

as much as I'd love to grab one of these, that's a little over what i'd be willing to pay for one..
If you ever decide to sell yours though hit me up 

I'm still tempted.. I wonder if there's any stateside


----------



## s4tch (Jul 25, 2014)

Pink won't get better that this. Great pics as always. You can tell your artist rep that you are responsible for 90% of my Ibanez GAS in the last 2-3 years  Congrats, looks great!


----------



## Lakortha (Jul 25, 2014)

A stunning guitar through and through, the colour leaps out at you and sucks you in. What a fantastic instrument!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 25, 2014)

Dat ass


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 25, 2014)

Awesome. Don't think I've seen all your Ibby's but I bet your collection
is amazing. This latest addition is a beauty!!


----------



## PBGas (Jul 25, 2014)

A beautiful guitar and congrats! I've had several J customs and regular prestiges with the Edge Zero bridge. They all worked very well. I don't like the cheaper build quality of the bridge though. I have found my Edge Pro units to be built a lot better and just feel more solid around the saddle area. The intonation feature on the Edge Zero bars is great as well as the better trem arm holder.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 26, 2014)

Been thinking about the pickups and I think I'm pretty set on a Gravity Storm for the neck. Not sure about the bridge pickup yet, debating between an Evolution, Dominion and Titan. What do you guys think? 




IbanezDaemon said:


> Awesome. Don't think I've seen all your Ibby's but I bet your collection is amazing. This latest addition is a beauty!!


Not as insane as yours, I believe. 

But I did manage to get my hands on a few gems. I might take a family shot soon.


----------



## PBGas (Jul 27, 2014)

Gravity storm neck is a great pickup. I put one in my FP2 and it will never be leaving! I'd like an Evo2 in the bridge of that guitar. I put one in my J Custom with the mahog body and maple top and it sounded killer!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 28, 2014)

PBGas said:


> Gravity storm neck is a great pickup. I put one in my FP2 and it will never be leaving! I'd like an Evo2 in the bridge of that guitar. I put one in my J Custom with the mahog body and maple top and it sounded killer!


Right now I'm really curious about the Dominion. Anyone have experience with those? Output-wise, I feel like it should go well with the Gravity Storm in the neck.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 28, 2014)

shitsøn;4112098 said:


> Been thinking about the pickups and I think I'm pretty set on a Gravity Storm for the neck. Not sure about the bridge pickup yet, debating between an Evolution, Dominion and Titan. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd say it's every bit as insane. I'd love to see that group pic
if you ever get around to it though they are a real pain in the neck
to do.


----------



## neotronic (Jul 28, 2014)

lovely
hngd


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 28, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I'd say it's every bit as insane. I'd love to see that group pic if you ever get around to it though they are a real pain in the neck to do.


I'll try for sure. One of my guitars is at my girlfriend's house in the US, though. Gotta do without that one. And I'm waiting for a K7 to come in, so once that's here, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's a first little upgrade:







Up next: DiMarzio black/white zebra set. Will get it when I'm in the US, so I won't be able to install them until late November.


----------



## gawny2005 (Apr 29, 2015)

Love this thread - it's what convinced me to buy this last week - for a crazy good price


----------



## geekusa (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow. Gol. That guitar is just neato.


----------



## bigswifty (Apr 29, 2015)

I NEED that ash RGT220..


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice man! Those are some nice shots. And really good to hear a story like that. I'm glad you got both of them. Congrats!


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 30, 2015)

gawny2005 said:


> Love this thread - it's what convinced me to buy this last week - for a crazy good price


Awesome!

Here's how mine looks now:


----------



## gawny2005 (Apr 30, 2015)

Excellent! such awesome guitars - I'm a recent convert to Ibanez after being a fender/gibson man for many years - was the quality of a Japanese fender that turned me over to looking at Ibanez - jeez - it doesn't get better than that!!!


----------



## gawny2005 (Apr 30, 2015)

I paid &#8364;550!! A guy had had it since he bought it new in 2007 and not really played it at all - no fret wear! So lucky


----------



## mag8 (Apr 30, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> and add pearl tuning pegs.



Somehow I saw this coming


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 30, 2015)

gawny2005 said:


> I paid 550!! A guy had had it since he bought it new in 2007 and not really played it at all - no fret wear! So lucky


That is retarded lucky, hahaha. Congrats on the catch, dude.


----------



## George Djentson (Apr 30, 2015)

....ing beautiful


----------

